
Covid lockdown ends with protesters firebombing banks in Lebanon - op03
https://www.economist.com/middle-east-and-africa/2020/05/09/why-protesters-firebomb-banks-in-lebanon
======
RileyJames
Foreign correspondent on ABC (Australian TV channel) had a great show on this
issue last week.

Possibly geo-restricted, interested to know if it can be accessed
international.

[https://www.abc.net.au/foreign/revolution-in-the-time-of-
cor...](https://www.abc.net.au/foreign/revolution-in-the-time-of-
corona/12216964)

ABC is similar to the BBC, publicly funded broadcaster.

~~~
anonu
Accessible in USA. Decent documentary...

------
anonu
The HN title is misleading and doesn't match the economist title. Also, banks
were being ransacked before covid.

------
danlugo92
Can we PLEASE ban paywalled stuff from Hacker News?

------
WaxProlix
Any non-paywall links for this stuff?

~~~
qaz_plm
[https://outline.com/ewLrv4](https://outline.com/ewLrv4)

